

Forget the GPad - is Google building a server chip? - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/22/google_the_server_chip_designer/

======
hga
Would Google be interested in a 32/16 bit only platform like the ARM for
servers?

~~~
ableal
Good question. A search for "arm 64 bit" pops out announcements for ARM 64 bit
devices from 2001 ;-)

------
ableal
Collects some interesting facts and estimates. Snippet:

 _It was recently estimated that Google runs 2 per cent of the world's servers
[... 2005 data center ...] if you extrapolate, its total server count - server
consolidation aside - is around 1,827,200. That figure is well above recent
press estimates. And it may be low._

